# What word describes you best right now?



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

i am....competitive


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

knackered!


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 11, 2006)

stressed


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 11, 2006)

cold.


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

lumpy.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

overworked... not that I'm doing enough at the moment


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

Fighting


----------



## Groucho (Apr 11, 2006)

Lazy


----------



## Yetman (Apr 11, 2006)

on fire














*SHIT!!*


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> on fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trashpony (Apr 11, 2006)

cross


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

Busy


----------



## jugularvein (Apr 11, 2006)

distracted


----------



## Random One (Apr 11, 2006)

scruffy


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Rockin'.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> i am....competitive



yes,yes you are  

And shameless


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> yes,yes you are
> 
> And shameless


but how do you feel?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> but how do you feel?


Is 'Losery' a word?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

no, but badwurzelloser is


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> no, but badwurzelloser is


  lolzers!


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 11, 2006)

sad


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> no, but badwurzelloser is


I might get that tattooed across my forehead. it has a nice ring to it  The ring of victory  Also sounds strangely germanic


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> no, but badwurzelloser is


congrats on your 5000th post btw, I look forward to seeing many more of your posts in our forum!


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I might get that tattooed across my forehead. it has a nice ring to it  The ring of victory  Also sounds strangely germanic



Don't forget the umlauts!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2006)

burning up   

I still don't think there's any point in seeing the doc, but I think the same virus I had 2 months ago has resurfaced.  I haven't really been right since then.

Since it's a bit like what Tedix described, I'm guessing it may be glandular fever   

Did you actually have to snog someone to get it Tedix ?

.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Don't forget the umlauts!


I have freckles  One must be in the right place


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> congrats on your 5000th post btw, I look forward to seeing many more of your posts in our forum!



You cunt you could have warned me, my 5000 in the away end


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Did you actually have to snog someone to get it Tedix ?






			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> It is typically transmitted from asymptomatic individuals through saliva or blood, or by sharing a drinking glass, eating utensils, or needles. The disease is far less contagious than is commonly thought. Since the causative virus is also found in the mucous of the infected person, it can also spread through coughing or sneezing.



Get well soon.   

Apologies for the medical-related derail.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> You cunt you could have warned me, my 5000 in the away end



-Ahhhh, _own goal!!!_


----------



## Bonfirelight (Apr 11, 2006)

telegram


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> You cunt you could have warned me, my 5000 in the away end


Thats worth double  Congratualtions and comiserations. Will you be let back in the welsh forum or will they pop a clog in yo ass?


----------



## Yetman (Apr 11, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> burning up



 

Check you are not on fire!!! 

Creeps up on you like a bastard these days....


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> burning up
> 
> I still don't think there's any point in seeing the doc, but I think the same virus I had 2 months ago has resurfaced.  I haven't really been right since then.
> 
> ...


Well I'm currently seeing someone, and the funny thing is that my girlfriend didn't get glandular fever, nor did anyone I know get glandular fever either. It appeared just to be one of those rogue things that only I got. So no, I didn't have to snog someone to get it


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> ...or will they pop a clog in yo ass?


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

worried


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Apr 11, 2006)

Desparate for a pint - and horny.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

guilty


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

Scowling


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Thats worth double  Congratualtions and comiserations. Will you be let back in the *welsh * forum or will they pop a *clog * in yo ass?


Now that you mention it, isn't there a clog maker based at St. Fagin's ?   

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> burning up
> 
> I still don't think there's any point in seeing the doc, but I think the same virus I had 2 months ago has resurfaced.  I haven't really been right since then.
> 
> ...



I had glandular fever 10 yrs ago, and haven't been well since.

If you're still not feeling right 2 months later I would insist the doctor signs you off work, if you feel that bad. I was shoe horned back into work far too soon after. Yes my glands had returned to normal size, but I still felt like death warmed up, and as if my glandular system had been smashed and shattered into liquefied smithereens from the excessive swelling.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Frantic!


----------



## jodal (Apr 11, 2006)

ready


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

aching all over


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

depressed


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

happy


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

confused


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

Laughing


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

happy again  (that was a close call wasn't it!)


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

embarassed (by the fact that I had the last post on the last 12 threads in this forum )


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

Home.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

peppermint


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 11, 2006)

shocked


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

Tired


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Tired


Aww. nevermind-in a few days you can relax in genteel bath and take in the fresh country air * hopes lizziecat will have understood difference between littertray and carpet by then*


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Aww. nevermind-in a few days you can relax in genteel bath and take in the fresh country air * hopes lizziecat will have understood difference between littertray and carpet by then*


----------



## xenon (Apr 12, 2006)

Late.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

satisfied


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

over-the-moon


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

satiated


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Apr 12, 2006)

Hungover - I went to Bi Underground last night and indulged in too much Hoegarrten


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 12, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> burning up
> 
> I still don't think there's any point in seeing the doc, but I think the same virus I had 2 months ago has resurfaced.  I haven't really been right since then.
> 
> ...



Glandular Fever is nasty I had it about 4 years ago!!


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 12, 2006)

Tired!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2006)

LadyZ said:
			
		

> Glandular Fever is nasty I had it about 4 years ago!!


How long did it take you to fully recover ?


----------



## girasol (Apr 12, 2006)

eatingabanana


----------



## Badger Kitten (Apr 12, 2006)

hungover


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 12, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> How long did it take you to fully recover ?



If I can remember I was ill for about a month but my immune system has suffered, I tend to pick up colds easily and they last longer than normal.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Apr 12, 2006)

blue


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 12, 2006)

Monument


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Monument


to excess ?

.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> blue


aww, what's up ? 

.


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Chilled. Or "Holiday".


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

pasta and sauce


----------



## rowan (Apr 13, 2006)

Hungry.  Don't know what i fancy to eat though, any suggestions?


----------



## Yetman (Apr 13, 2006)

Cheeseburger pie........great for surprising the kids with a hidden treat


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2006)

Getting bollxed on guiness and green fings...Oh and tired...veh veh tired...oh and hungry...I fanccy somthing to munch...


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 13, 2006)

|Fluffy


----------



## Dhimmi (Apr 13, 2006)

Surely that should be "Which word..." ?

aka Pedant.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Surely that should be "Which word..." ?
> 
> aka Pedant.



You have just made me sit here saying " what word?" " which word?" over and over to see which/what is grammatically correct...not an easy thing to do in my head just now thank you veh much indeedy!   

They are both correct. I think!

Wouldn't you use 'which' if you had a select group of words from 'which' to chose? 'what' is more general no?   

WTF...why do I frigging care anyway! Grrrrrrrr damn you grammar police!


----------



## Dhimmi (Apr 14, 2006)

I was just joshing, had it been titled "Which word..." I'd have said surely it should be what word...


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2006)

Grinnnnnnnnnnnnny


----------

